# MDF viv



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok silly me went & ordered a viv on greedbay & didnt read the listing roperly, yup it turned out to be made of MDF, No sealant inside just a light tiny bit of glass. Now ive been advised that you cant put snakes & lizards into an MDF viv coz of the chemicals, been told to buy some yatch varnish but cant find any in my area. Having forked out alot of money, im having to try & sort this out, seller absolute moron and only 1 air vent.

Anyone got any other suggestions on how to make this MDF viv safe for our family members.

Thanks


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

if there is 1 near you then B&Q sell yacht varnish.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can put them in an MDF viv, its not chemicals but fumes when cutting it depending on the volume of *something* in there. If its a desert animal going in there then you should be fine. If it requires humidity then MDF can expand and warp, although i've had some off cuts in the garden for a few weeks getting rained on and they've not expanded.


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah, or use that spray paint stuff! its erm........cant remember the name... but its odourless, none toxic and once its dry its like gloss? i have seen people use it before on aboreal vivs. ill ask someone and get back to you! its only about 3 quid a bottle


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

The dimensions are 32" x 15" x 15" my son's corn snake is going in there, its getting a bit big for the 2ft viv. & his cupboard is only 35 inches therefor we needed to get one made to measure.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok found a cheaper way to make the viv safer, Im covering the inside with brand new lino that my brother had spare, he runs his own carpet company & fits them too, so he has loads of new unused lino & carpets.

May get a door mat for the snake too :lol2:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

good thinking


----------



## puff addy (Sep 28, 2008)

hi
wouldnt a pva type primer and regular emulsion paint of your choice be enough to seal mdf?
also epoxy resin seals anything ,not sure if its toxic though!


----------



## robbo101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> you can put them in an MDF viv, its not chemicals but fumes when cutting it depending on the volume of *something* in there. If its a desert animal going in there then you should be fine. If it requires humidity then MDF can expand and warp, although i've had some off cuts in the garden for a few weeks getting rained on and they've not expanded.


i have made a viv out of MDF as i work in a furniture warehouse which deals with MDF. its only really harmful when cutting but just to be sure i used a waterproof decking sealent from B&Q then laminated all the panels, so it is worth sealing it with something.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

robbo101 thanks for the tip re sealing it will get some soon. Though I dont think we have a B&Q so il go to focus and see how much the decking sealant is in there.

Soon as im done il post a pic up.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

just a quick note it may need a good few coats of varnish or whatever you use as i found it gets soaked up, by the mdf


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Finished


----------

